# Announcement Talk Begins



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15418"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15418">Tweet</a></div>
There are various reports of Canon making announcements on January 7, 2014 and new one talking about a press conference in Hong Kong on January 9, 2014.</p>
<p>CES 2014 begins on January 7, 2014 and we expect new PowerShot cameras, such as the replacement to the SX50 IS. The speculation about January 9, 2014 is a bit odd, as the invites are only for Hong Kong. The last 2 Asia based announcements turned out to be a white SL1 and the EOS M2, so I’m not expecting too much at this time. Canon not announcing something for CES itself, but announcing it on the second last day of CES on the other side of the planet, now that would be a first.</p>
<p>Until we see press invites for other countries outside of Hong Kong, I wouldn’t get too excited about the January 9, 2014 speculation.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=186944218171379&set=a.153933578139110.1073741828.130301810502287&type=1&theater" target="_blank">DCF</a>] via [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-announcement-1914-coming/" target="_blank">CW</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2014)

Announcements usually happen in the days before the start of a show, but CES might be a exception. I've been waiting for a SX50 with a touch screen, GPS, and Wi-Fi. I expect to wait a while longer.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree. I don't think it's going to be anything to get excited about.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought the lackluster announcements of 2013 pointed towards speculation/rumors that in January 2014 or at least Q1 there would be some big announcements?


----------



## Eldar (Jan 3, 2014)

If I was running Canon marketing, I would be very eager to have something to announce early this year, given the very boring 2013. I doubt it will be a 1D type body, but could well be the 7D replacer. And with all the signals we have seen about new lenses, I would expect to see something fairly early this year.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 3, 2014)

D20 replacement? New underwater Poweshot would be nice


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2014)

Come on 7D2 and 400F5.6 2......


----------



## lw (Jan 3, 2014)

I am expecting lots of new exciting Canon products to be announced.

along with "available in Asia only"... :


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 3, 2014)

It doesn't sound very exciting at all. I agree with others though that 2013 was a super dull on the Canon front. I hope Canon releases some new smaller sized full frame cameras in 2014 and anything a little different.


----------



## freitz (Jan 3, 2014)

I have my doubts that this will be anything exciting.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 3, 2014)

It's a Photokina year, too, so we might be waiting until September


----------



## dadgummit (Jan 3, 2014)

Please Canon. Just give us a good fast 50mm!!!! Not one with a plastic mount, not one with an unreliable micro usm focus motor and not one with focus shift!!

I grew up on 50mm and it is still my favorite walk around length. 

Oh, and please release it in N America...


----------



## hendrik-sg (Jan 3, 2014)

we are used to announcements from other companies only. 

So maybe we will se an exiting price increase announceemnt, this will immediately push the sales of "classic" canon products. ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 3, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Come on 7D2 and 400F5.6 2......



My thoughts exactly.


On a side note, if the SX60 has good controls and good image quality at the 1768mm zoom end (35mm equivalent), it may just help me push back any big white purchases.


----------



## fox40phil (Jan 3, 2014)

Another boring announcement  ?! 

I'll wait for Sigma's announcements! Canon totally bored me!


----------



## Skirball (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm hoping we get some juicy news on the upcoming new Rebel camera. I'm not holding my breath, but I think this year they might BeDazzle the neck strap.


----------



## mkabi (Jan 3, 2014)

Skirball said:


> I'm hoping we get some juicy news on the upcoming new Rebel camera. I'm not holding my breath, but I think this year they might BeDazzle the neck strap.



+1 haha...
All joking aside, I'm sure its a SL2 or t6i... most likely a t6i.
Some lenses may be.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jan 3, 2014)

Skirball said:


> I'm hoping we get some juicy news on the upcoming new Rebel camera. I'm not holding my breath, but I think this year they might BeDazzle the neck strap.



There are a lot of attempts at humor around here with varying success, but this really was funny! ;D

Thanks for brightening my day.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 3, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping we get some juicy news on the upcoming new Rebel camera. I'm not holding my breath, but I think this year they might BeDazzle the neck strap.
> ...


+1 - nice one!


----------



## dadgummit (Jan 3, 2014)

Not likely to happen at all but I would love a SL1 sized body with some 70D features like the dual pixel sensor, AFMA, etc. Add an EOS-M style touch screen and we have my perfect camera.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2014)

fox40phil said:


> Another boring announcement  ?!
> 
> I'll wait for Sigma's announcements! Canon totally bored me!



I'm 100% opposite. Can't wait to go out with my Canon BIG WHITE ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> fox40phil said:
> 
> 
> > Another boring announcement  ?!
> ...


+1


----------



## gsealy (Jan 3, 2014)

The announcement by YouTube regarding 4K and VP9 codec will have far reaching implications for Canon. We saw this year that Sony announced the PXW-Z100 camcorder which shoots 4K and costs around $5500 at B&H. Now this YouTube announcement.

This says to me that Canon has to release some lower end 4K cameras and soon. You would think that the C100 would be a good candidate for an upgrade, or the XF100/105. And so on. 

Will we get an announcement along these lines? 

http://news.yahoo.com/youtube-demo-4k-streaming-difference-ces-101427917.html


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope some lenses will start to show up, soon.. 50mm 1.8 IS is top of my list. Hoping an updated 85mm 1.8? I think it's ready for an update imo. 12-24mm 2.8, 100-400mm ii, 16-50(55)mm f4, and an updated 20mm? that lens is not good at all. I really hope that this "year of the lens" notion isn't referring to a whole lot of EF-S lenses.. There's the 24-70 f2... but that's sigma.. ;D 

Announcement wise.. 7DII or whatever it's going to be called. Announcement now and come out before July. That's all.


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, Canon USA. Send E-Mail to me 
http://usa.canon.com/app/emails/ces2014/?RID=1-FHNKFS&CON=1-83J-656&PRO=&CID=1-FEZ2HN

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15418\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15418\">Tweet</a></div>
> There are various reports of Canon making announcements on January 7, 2014 and new one talking about a press conference in Hong Kong on January 9, 2014.</p>
> <p>CES 2014 begins on January 7, 2014 and we expect new PowerShot cameras, such as the replacement to the SX50 IS. The speculation about January 9, 2014 is a bit odd, as the invites are only for Hong Kong. The last 2 Asia based announcements turned out to be a white SL1 and the EOS M2, so I’m not expecting too much at this time. Canon not announcing something for CES itself, but announcing it on the second last day of CES on the other side of the planet, now that would be a first.</p>
> <p>Until we see press invites for other countries outside of Hong Kong, I wouldn’t get too excited about the January 9, 2014 speculation.</p>
> ...



"Until we see press invites for other countries outside of Hong Kong, I wouldn’t get too excited about the January 9, 2014 speculation." =

http://usa.canon.com/app/emails/ces2014/?RID=1-FHNKFS&CON=1-83J-656&PRO=&CID=1-FEZ2HN


----------



## sdfreeland (Jan 3, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, Canon USA. Send E-Mail to me
> http://usa.canon.com/app/emails/ces2014/?RID=1-FHNKFS&CON=1-83J-656&PRO=&CID=1-FEZ2HN
> 
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



I don't think that is the same invitation. That is to meet their Social Media team at their booth.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 3, 2014)

It will probably be a 7D II. I doubt it will new a 1D or 5D body but who knows with Canon. Now I'm really reaching....could be a 14-24mm 2.8???


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 4, 2014)

> could be a 14-24mm 2.8???



That would be fantastic, but considering how eagerly anticipated and looked for it is, plus the fact that it would be a (figuratively) big lens, I would guess that there would have been lots of teasers and press invitations beforehand. So probably not.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2014)

sdfreeland said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Canon USA. Send E-Mail to me
> ...


Perhaps they are giving away Rocket Blowers......


----------



## slclick (Jan 4, 2014)

SL2 Dual Pixel keeps coming to mind.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 4, 2014)

Just give us a sharp UWA-zoom already. 14-24 or 16-35 III.

Come on Canon, I know you are reading these boards.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 6, 2014)

Canon's CES announcements are out - minor upgrades to PowerShots and camcorders...*Zzzzzzzzzzzz*

Looks like it's going to be a Photokina wait...

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-powershot-n100/4505-6501_7-35833793.html

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/canon-powershot-sx600-hs/4505-6501_7-35833847.html

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-camcorders/canon-vixia-mini-x/4505-6500_7-35833795.html

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-camcorders/canon-vixia-hf-r500/4505-6500_7-35833820.html


----------



## Eldar (Jan 6, 2014)

Not exactly what we were looking for ... :


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

I wanted to hear about a 7D mark 2.... I got to hear about a p/s camera with a rear facing camera so I can insert pictures of me squinting to see the back of the p/s into the corner of the photos... Oh happy day!!! All this excitement is too hard to take!


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 6, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> CES 2014 begins on January 7, 2014 and we expect new PowerShot cameras, such as the *replacement to the SX50 IS*.



So, no sign of this one again. Later or not for another year?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2014)

lw said:


> I am expecting lots of new exciting Canon products to be announced.
> 
> along with "available in Asia only"... :


CES = Consumer entertainment Show. 

Expect Consumer products and you won't be disappointed. There will be no Canon professional lenses or bodies announced.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > I am expecting lots of new exciting Canon products to be announced.
> ...


Certainly not a 50F1.4 by Sigma....


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 7, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > I am expecting lots of new exciting Canon products to be announced.
> ...


Unless you're Nikon and Sigma


----------

